# Official: Bulls vs. Jazz, Rocky Mountain Review, July 20, 9pm CT, 8pm MT, NBA TV



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng and Gordon and Co. get to go up tonight against another pair of talented rookies in Snyder and Humphries. I'm actually not sure if Humphries is going to play due to an ankle sprain that kept him out last night. Mo Williams is a good point guard for our guys to contend with.

Speaking of not playing last night, Skita is listed in the box score as DNP Coaches Decision. Huh? Could there be a trade lined up for him, or did anyone catch another reason he was out during the game? I did not get to watch it yet.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

A lot these guys have played a ton already, and sitting could be just giving a guy a break. It doesn't pay to over do it so early.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bump... 

... as the inveterate gamblers I sat next to in Gulfport, Mississippi las week would say... almost gametime baby!

-----------------

Bulls vs. Jazz
1- Pargo vs. Raul Lopez
2- Gordon vs. Ruben Douglas
3- Lint vs. Des Farmer
4- Austin vs. Pete Cornell (anyone remember him?  )
5- Smith vs. Curtis Borchardt

Humphries out for the Jazz (sprained ankle)
Kirk Snyder had 16 points and 11 boards last night but has been shooting it pretty ugly.

The Jazz have a couple of experienced guys there in Lopez and Borchardt


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Methinks Austin is still 6'9, since he looks an inch or so shorter than Tommyboy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon guarding the 6'4 Douglas

Tommyboy with an early block


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Super Mario's looking lame to start... gives up a bucket to Borchardt, then turns it over.

Lint with a jumper reminescent of some of his shots last year (meaning it was off by a mile).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

3:18 played and it's 4-0 Jazz

All I can say is we need to fire pax and skiles and then trade that bum Gordon immediately.



Gordon blocked by Douglas after driving in the lane


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 3:18 played and it's 4-0 Jazz
> 
> All I can say is we need to fire pax and skiles and then trade that bum Gordon immediately.
> ...


Trade Deng too, or is he not in yet?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

gordon didn't even TOUCH the ball for the first 4 minutes of play..didn't demand it either...


pargo's throwing up EVERYTHING..he's attemtped like 8 shots in 5 minutes and hasn't hit SH*T!..stop shooting damn!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Trade Deng too, or is he not in yet?


Not yet, but we oughta dump him before he gets out there and shows he's no good 

too late, he's in there now.

and i missed the bulls' first points


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Not yet, but we oughta dump him before he gets out there and shows he's no good
> 
> ...


Deng comes in and the Bulls score?

I smell an all-star!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng comes in and the Bulls score?
> ...


future hall of famer, no doubt!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> future hall of famer, no doubt!


He needs to get a couple of NBA Finals MVPs by age 22 out of the way first. No need to get hasty :yes:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

score?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

cows 11, bigamists 12

Bulls just got a pass stolen


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng swishes from 20 or so, Bulls 15, Jazz 18.

Jazz get their own miss and score to give them 20.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

whats the score??


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I know it's early..

but DENG is VERY impressive

He's jumper is MONEY from just about anywhere

[email protected] smith gettin' his shot SMACKED

he's garbage...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

c'mon guys,score,details?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty please??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

30-30, 3:15 left 2nd Q


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

30-30, 2:00 left


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Who is ballin and who is stinkin it up??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

35-31 Jazz, halftime


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng looks better than most guys on the floor.

The Jazz have a big white center who's grabbing a lot of boards.

Gordon seems to be doubleteamed quickly when he gets the ball. He got off a 3 that missed in the last 2:00 of the quarter.

The Bulls in general are taking it to the hole.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Fire Jannero Pargo!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng gets doubled alot but it seems like he can get out of it pretty good. That's a great sign if he doesn't get trapped by the sidelines.

Pargo is trying to shoot his way onto this roster. :no: 

Tommy Smith. learn what a ball fake is. That is all. I'm going to sleep. early work tommorow.

That NBA on NBC jingle brings back memories and I shed a tear.  Why MJ WHY?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, Pargo.

He's looked OK to me. He's taken the ball to the hoop a few times, but missed in traffic.

He just drew a foul. 37-31 9:00 left Q3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> The Jazz have a big white center who's grabbing a lot of boards.


Curtis Borchardt?

Guy can play, but has a lot of injury problems....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

42-31 Jazz 8:31 left


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

...and Mario Austin...could be the weakest finisher around the basket since Stacy King!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo nice dish to Smith for the dunk. Bulls' first points of Q3.

Pargo penetrates, dishes to Gordon. He fakes, lets the man go by, dribbles in two steps, hits the bank.

Next posession for Bulls, Linton Johnson misses an easy layup on the fast break.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo drives into a double team, kicks out to gordon, he follows Pargo down the middle, misses the layup at the rim.

Bulls foul the Jazz for the 2nd straight posession for a 3pt play.

48-35 Jazz


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Judging just from this summer league, would Tommie Smith or Mario Austin make a better back-up 4?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hits a 3 from the right corner after the Bulls run a weave at the top of the circle that didn't look too pretty.


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

Gordon scores 5 in a row. Deng back in game, causes Jazz turnover. Bulls down, 48-38. 5:59 to go in 3rd


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls look tired. The Jazz are beating the Bulls up and down the court. Two-a-days seem to have caught up with them today.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

48-38 bulls ball in the frontcourt OB. They throw it away, but the refs say the jazz touched it.

Inbounds to Gordon, he dishes, I can't tell which Bull missed the layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon leads the fast break. Goes all the way to the hole, dishes to Deng in the corner. Brick 3 attempt.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls almost force :24 violation, Raoul gets off a desperation 3. Jazz board, draw the foul on Linton Johnson.

Borchard to shoot 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

missed 1st FT

48-38, 4:44 left

makes the 2nd

Duhon dishes to Gordon who hits the open jumper.

49-40


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng to the bench


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shooting 32% FG, Jazz 42%


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

Both teams look tired...Difference is Bulls can't finish


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon from the top of the 3pt circle bullet pass to gordon cutting across the baseline. He's fouled.

Makes the 1st
makes the 2nd


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Judging just from this summer league, would Tommie Smith or Mario Austin make a better back-up 4?


Neither, Wynn. Smith doesn't have the muscle and Austin hasn't shown a thing. I'd choose Linton over either one as a backup 4, even though he's undersized for that position.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls force a jump ball. 

Bulls win the tip. Duhon long pass to the right side. Bulls throw it away after a couple of passes. 

Jazz draw the 2 shot foul.

Make the 1st
and the 2nd

Jazz up by 9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Johnson drives to the right side of the FT line and airballs it. Bulls try to tip, Jazz board.

51-42, 2:36 left

timeout


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls force a jump ball.
> 
> Bulls win the tip. Duhon long pass to the right side. Bulls throw it away after a couple of passes.
> ...


You are the man, Dabullz


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

Airball, Airball, Airball

Any guesses?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2ndBalcony</b>!
> Airball, Airball, Airball
> 
> Any guesses?


Linton??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> You are the man, Dabullz


I'm kinda far from the TV, and the players only have numbers on their jerseys. Many of these guys I've never heard of.

Bulls outscored 21-3 on the fast break.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McClintock hits the 1st FT for the Jazz, and the 2nd.

53-42, 2:30 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon a nice little drive to the left side, misses the open 12 footer.

Kirk Snyder draws the foul and goes to the line for the jazz.

hits
54-42
hits
55-42


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Gordon a nice little drive to the left side, misses the open 12 footer.
> 
> Kirk Snyder draws the foul and goes to the line for the jazz.
> ...


Well....back to the old, drawing board.:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon hits deng on the move in the lane and he hits the runner from near the FT line.

Snyder misses. Alexander boards for the Bulls, they try to fast break and throw it out of bounds.


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice feed by Duhon, Johnson lays it in

Then commits a foul on other end

56-46 Utah


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon drives the right side of the lane, dumps to Linton who hits (barely) the layup.

Bulls foul on the other end.

55-46
hits
56-46
Pargo back in for Duhon
hits
57-46


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

What a bunch of losers. 

Get rid of all of them. They can't win a Summer League game?

OMG! RESIGN JAMAL NOW!!!







:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo hits on the run at the right side of the FT line.

Jazz being patient. Pargo commits a stupid foul as soon as his man makes a move.

two more free throws for the Jazz (mo williams)

57-48
misses
hits
58-48
:20 left Q3


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> What a bunch of losers.
> 
> Get rid of all of them. They can't win a Summer League game?
> ...


WE GOTTA GET INTO NEXT YEARS LOTTERY!!!:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo holds for the last shot. Dribbles around but can't shake Mo Williams. He throws up a prayer. Bulls try to tip, ball gets bumped around, OB with :01 left.

58-48 at end of Q3


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

Pretty tedious after 3


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pargo holds for the last shot. Dribbles around but can't shake Mo Williams. He throws up a prayer. Bulls try to tip, ball gets bumped around, OB with :01 left.
> 
> 58-48 at end of Q3


Jannero Pargo is dominating the ball too much. Cut his azz.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Who cares what happens?

I just want to know how our draft picks are looking OVERALL. 

Are they as good as advertised and that seems to be the case. 

There performances in the first 3 games have been consistent with what has been said and said again 8 or 9 times about each guy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's an observation.

The bulls have Linton Johnson handling the ball way too much at the top of the key/3pt line. He's no threat out there and whatever the Bulls are trying to do, it's not very clever.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Who cares what happens?
> 
> I just want to know how our draft picks are looking OVERALL.
> ...


From this game (I saw last game, too)...

Nobody on the Bulls looks particularly good. Deng looks awkward and graceful at the same time (weird, eh?). Gordon doesn't look extremely quick or really able to create his own shot. Pargo looks good at times, and very bad at times. Duhon looks better than most people give him credit for here, but not uber good.

Gordon 13 pts
Johnson 9
Deng 8


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Here's an observation.
> 
> The bulls have Linton Johnson handling the ball way too much at the top of the key/3pt line. He's no threat out there and whatever the Bulls are trying to do, it's not very clever.


What really is NOT clever is the fact that Linton Johnson still has a job in the NBA.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

58-50 9:27 left Q4
Mo williams drives around everyone who tries to guard him and hits a high banking layup.

Bulls miss, Mo Williams fouls on the rebound.

Pargo to Penny to Pargo, hits the 3.

60-53


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Borchard fouled going for the layup.

2 FTs

Another observation is the Bulls are trying to pass from beyond the 3pt line to the hoop over the defense on many plays. 

60-53 Bulls ball, :12 left OB


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Penney from the left wing misses a little long, Jazz board.

Snyder stumbles on the give/go and the ball goes OB off the Bulls.

Gordon back in.

Pargo on the run, hits Gordon for the wide open 3, he misses, but gets his own board. Hits the bank from 3 ft inside the 3pt line.


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

3rd summerleague game in 3 nights for the Bulls right? Utah only played last night...could they be a bit more fresh? I know its only summer league but...???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mo Williams misses, ball OB to Bulls.

60-55 Jazz, 7:18 left
Bulls ball OB

Pargo hits gordon, he drives into traffic, nobody to pass to, he turns it over.

Jazz miss the layup, Deng boards, goes the length of the floor, hits from just inside the FT line.

60-57


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

My observations (just from this game):

1) Neither Smith nor Austin look NBA ready, either physically or skill-wise

2) Deng reminds me of Artest as a rookie, very awkward but smart and skilled

3) Gordon has excellent presence and, while a step slow in 1st half, is playing with more urgency in the second

4) Duhon good on the break but looks destined for Europe...isn't running offense well in half court


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz miss, bulls board, mishandle, OB back to the Jazz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz miss, bulls get the ball. Pargo left across the lane, misses from outside the key.

60-57 jazz
5:49 left
timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls press the inbounds. Jazz easily get it over half court. 

Jazz patient in their O, get the wide open jumper and hit.

Bulsl turn it over. Jazz run, Looked like Alexander with the block, OB to jazz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz run their offense again. Not much motion. Now they pick it up. Wide open 3, miss, offensive board, miss the layup, bulls tap it OB to jazz again.

On the inbounds, jazz drive and bulls try to draw the charge but foul instead.

2 FTs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

hits
63-57
hits
64-57


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.

Deng hits a touch shot with a man in his face.

Jazz answer with a long 2 or a 3.

66-59


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls miss from the left wing.

They're interviewing Nate McMillian and not talking about the ball game at all.

Jazz run the offense. Force a tough 3. Bulls foul on the rebound. Jazz ball OB.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton Johnson back in. We're saved!

Offensive foul on Jazz, turnover.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo dribbles at the top of the key. Fakes pass. Drives, draws the foul. To the line.

66-59
3:11 left
clank
hits


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bulls full court press. Jazz get it over half court.

Run their offense. Wild shot. Offenseive board. Foul on the bulls. More Jazz freethrows.


Timeout
66-60, 2:47 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Borchard misses
hits the 2nd
67-60


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls find Pargo wide open in the right corner, misses.

Bulls board, get it to gordon, nice layup inside.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls force an 8 second rule to get the turnover.

67-62
Deng drives, dtripped. Gordon has to foul to prevent a breakaway.

Gordon 17 pts
deng 12
LJ 9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz inbound.

Deng gets the steal in the passing lane. Goes the length of the floor and hits.

67-64


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:34 left jazz ball
Alexander fouls. Jazz to the line for 2.

Technical foul on the bulls. Mo Williams missed the FT.

Missed the 1st FT.
Mario Austin back in
with LJ and Deng
Missed the 2nd. Bulls board

Gordon brings it up, goes the length of the court, misses the layup, but he's fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hits to make it a 2 pt game
missed the 2nd.

Bulls foul after the jazz board.

67-65, 1:14 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz inbound.
Bulls press.

Jazz forced to call timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz with just :03 to get it over the line. Inbounds to Mo Williams, he tries to dribble over, but time runs out. TUrnover


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon drives, forces a shot, misses. Jazz have the board. It's loose. Bulls force a jump ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tipped to Linton, he slips, ball goes OB to Jazz before he can control it.

Jaz get it up court. 

Run their O, get the jumper in the lane, hits.

Pargo hits a 3 to answer.

1 pt lead, 24 seconds left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jazz get it across court.

Pargo intentionally fouls Mo Williams to stop the clock.

:14 left
69-68 jazz
hits
hits
71-68
chicago timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

Pargo did just hit a clutch 3 to bring it close. Let's see what kind of play the Bulls draw up with :14 left.

The bulls need a 3 or a 2 and a stop with time running out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls will maybe go for a quick 2... 

Gordon to inbound

Jazz give Gordon the layup.

Now Bulls try to press.

Bulls foul while the Jazz are dribbling away from half court to try to break the press. Not good.

Missed the first FT
71-70, 5 seconds left
Farmer hits the 2nd
72-70
timeout bulls
5.9 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls ball. A 2 ties, a 3 wins it. Just 6 seconds to get the shot off. I don't think they're going to let Gordon have a free layup this time...

Inbounds in the front court. Looks like the same formation

Jazz almost steal. Ball in the bulls back court. Austin? has to shoot a long 3 from beyond half court.

Game over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Final 72-70 Jazz


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Final 72-70 Jazz


FIRE PAXSON!!:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More observations.

Deng is a quiet player. He's not involved in the game much, yet you look at the stat sheet and he's got a lot of points.

Gordon looks like a good rookie. Maybe the bulls are working on different things, but they're not trying to let him dominate. Pargo dominated the ball a lot, keeping the ball out of Gordon's hands. Gordon does not seem extremely dangerous with the ball in his hands, but he's still a solid pick and we're going to be happy with him.

Duhon looks like a pretty good player, though he didn't shoot much. 

The bulls fast break consisted of Deng with a steal or rebound and going the length of the floor by himself.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Da bullz, great insights. I agree about our picks. Imagine how good these guys'll be in a year or two. though it's hard to see how good they are when they play with these scrubs. It's painful to watch. Nobody on that team deserves to be on the bulls roster except for Deng, Gordon and Duhon, (who I'd take over Pargo).

My 2 cents.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> Nobody on that team deserves to be on the bulls roster except for Deng, Gordon and Duhon, (who I'd take over Pargo).


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Today,

DENG showed me again why I think he'll be a GREAT player in this league. He has GREAT range, he make smart plays, he can create his own shot.

GORDON showed me that he can pretty much break down the defense and score any time he wants too. just imagine when he REALLY does want to. I think he'll be a STAR guard in this league in the next couple years.

I didn't see much of DUHON today, either I was out of the room or he just didn't see much playing time.

PARGO was a ball hog, and took TOOOOOO many terrible shots. I honestly don't know if he'll make the team or not.

MARIO AUSTIN and TOMMY SMITH are both terrible. NO CHANCE they'll make THIS roster.

LINTON JOHNSON is a good bench player. He's strong, agressive but he just can't shoot. He'll be on an NBA team regardless.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Deng will be a top SF in the league for a long time.

Gordon has skillz on O. Still not sure who he can guard.

The rest of the squad is wavier wire material although I love Lint.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my observations are deng was the best bull out there for about the 1st 36 min. of the game but he didn't look really to score with the game on the line ...kind of went away from it really at that point ...not that he ever seems to be really after the ball , but he along with gordon are by far the most talented players on either team and deng should have been trying exploit someone out there, i believe he had duany on him then who in theory is too thin for deng in the post .

gordon has a star mentality , he wants the ball with the game on the line....his skill to do well in that capacity i am highly doubtful , he doesn't seem to have the kind of handle to create for himself when there is nothing there , but on the plus side he was just the best athlete out there he is very fast and quick.

pargo shoots too much and looks for his own shot way too much , someone needs to sit him down and explain to him he is a poor defensive player and a worse playmaker and until he shores up both areas it doesn't matter how good his shot is , because he will be a fringe player at best with those 2 faults.

lint could shoot even if he was left in a gun range with an uzi , he hustles and plays defense but he was missing layups he shouldn't have missed and clapping way too much when the jazz missed free throws ...note to LJ3 when you are missing, stop heckling others

smith and austin were non factors , an occasional good play offset by a bad one

duhon ran a break ok but i agree with whoever said his halfcourt offense running needs work , the bulls really didn't do anything in the halfcourt today

the rest aren't worth mentioning, they wont be in the nba this season, if ever


----------

